# Pichacho Peak Hill Climb



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

That would be very cool, keep us informed.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> ....
> AC 3 phase motors have been around since the early 20th century, I wonder if I can find an old one.......


You going to make an inverter using thyratrons, too?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> rocess to take place.
> 
> AC 3 phase motors have been around since the early 20th century, I wonder if I can find an old one.......
> 
> Miz



Actually, 3-phase AC induction motors with the cage rotor design that we see today has been around since the 19th century when in 1891 Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky came up with this improvement and was one of the developers of the 3-phase system. Tesla invented the first AC induction motor, but it used coils of wire wound around a rotor rather than cast rotor bars imbedded into the radial surface of the rotor.

*
*


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Thyratrons.......be careful, your age is showing...

But the Russian motor ran on vodka instead of electricity.

Im new at this EV stuff. Cant I just have one contactor and turn it on?
(That worked for NASA in the early 1960's).

Miz


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If it's just a straight race I think that would work. Even having a controller I used to drive mine as just on or off.

I was thinking about that today how it would be interesting to do a system like that. Have a hand throttle that selects how many batteries, and the gas pedal for on off. Then size a lead pack with decreasing capacities to even out the loads


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

> Im new at this EV stuff. Cant I just have one contactor and turn it on?
> (That worked for NASA in the early 1960's).


Uh? You all know I was just kidding...right?

With the kind of current/traction/weight involved, I think a welded contactor would be the result.

: )

Miz


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Well, if you're doing it NASA style you'll run out of electrons (or funding) right as you cross the finish line, so stopping won't be an issue anyway.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

OK, So where do I get a PRE-1935, 15 HP, 4-pole, 3-phase electric motor?

I already have a willing rewinder to do the project.....

: )


Miz


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Thyratrons.......be careful, your age is showing...


Hah... almost! Thyratrons are still the switch of choice above 20kV and several kA. Vacuum tubes of all sorts are still used industrially. They are especially popular for high power RF amplifiers.




mizlplix said:


> Im new at this EV stuff. Cant I just have one contactor and turn it on?
> (That worked for NASA in the early 1960's).
> ...


Only if you come over to the DC dark side...


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Bad news> The Tucson Model A club declined to "host" the event this November. (my guess is declining car count).

I spoke with the events owner and he is keeping it registered and the contacts with the Az Dept. of Parks alive. They loved the yearly racing venue.









A really nice video of two cars on the grid: 
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u200/mizlplix/?action=view&current=2010-11-07_10-11-47_942.mp4


Picacho Peak Hill Climb needs a Hosting organization and some willing bodies to come back alive. It is a 1/4 mile uphill paved course with a slight "S" turn. It would be THE perfect EV event and a chance to further our passion.

http://www.picachohillclimb.org/

Any takers?

Miz


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Too bad no race. How does the standard entry fee compare with the ticket you'd get if you got caught racing solo?

Is that a wind turbine on the front for extended range or is it a flying car?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I think the propeller is a statement to the owner's state of mind....


But, really...A racing venue where you can run your street EV OR throw all of those junk EV parts together to make one of those "climbers".

Miz


----------

